# Things that make you go GRRRRRR!!!!! Let it out!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Post up your pet peeves.... 

I was just driving home and I am so irritated by stupid people!! There's this lady who's just jay walking across a busy street.... walking at a normal pace, not hurrying... just walking casually. And I know she expects the cars to just "slow down" til she gets across. 

Parents who don't control their dang kids and let them ride their bikes and play in the middle of the street!

People who turn and change lanes without using their blinkers!!!!!!!! ARRRGGHH!! This is a BIG ONE! Especially people that drive like they are on the movie "the fast and the furious" weaving in and out of lanes, cutting people off, no blinkers and as soon as they cut you off they have to slam on their brakes because they wedged themselves in the space between your car and the car that was previously in front of you! IDIOTS! What is the point in that? Yeah you are really going to get to your destination faster now aren't ya? 

And final thought for now (I know I'll think of more) 

Ok so your driving on a 4 lane highway or however many lanes... but there is a passing lane! So your in your lane and your already doing a good 5 over the speed limit. And some A hole comes up behind you and starts riding your bumper... and there are NO OTHER CARS AROUND!!! The passing lane next to you is completely clear! This happened to me. So I gave the dude a good ol fashioned break check! Not major just a good tap to say "go around me!!" So the a hole goes zooming around me, cuts me off and than slams on his brakes hard core going like 70 mph to like 35 mph in a few seconds!! And then when I start going again the jerk flips me off and is yelling AT ME!!! I'M A WOMAN YA JERK!!!

I am not a "road rage" person the most I will do is tap my brakes to tell someone to get off my rear. Or I'll go REALLY slow to tick them off. :rofl: Very rarely will I get angry and flip the bird to someone... generally this is only if they really nearly caused me to wreck from their own stupidity. 

Andrew my boyfriend on the other hand... is constantly complaining the entire time we are in the car about EVERYONE! OMG It drives me nuts! lol


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

People who insist upon giving other people a zillion chances.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

my truck. its always coming up with something stupid and expensive at the worst times that NEEDS to be fixed. It is just a 2002 it should not have the issues that it does. My dad has the same truck as us same year and he has not had any problems like we have and we take waaaay better care of our truck! i think our truck is a lemon  every time i hear it needs something else i have secret thoughts of setting it on fire, of course i wouldnt but i can pretend in my head.


edit* people who let their dogs off leash in public. especially if they are in a public dog place and all other dogs are on leash and they let theirs off leash and they have their dog run up to leashed Peanut and then they think its funny that we are trying to get the hell away from their dog.

also, on that note FLEXI-LEASHES!!!!!!!!!!!! i can not stand those!!!!! and how people walk their dogs on them.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Im gonna admit I have BAD road rage Robert hardly lets me drive when hes in the car with me he says its scary and he knows im gonna hit somebody someday.. I HATE slow drivers to the speed limit or over but it drives me NUTS if somebody goes under the speed limit into a raging fury! And I hate even MORE when people go 60mph in 2 secs to cut or pull in front of you then slow the **** down to 25 OMG Robert will not fix my drivers side window to roll down because he says I just want it to flip people off Gawd I hate that crap..

I hate going out in public I hate alot of people and crowds I get pretty grouchy.

Kids drive me crazy if there everywhere except w there parents and the ones that talk back I could never be a teacher thats for sure 

and one more is I HATE HATE HATE if somebody does me wrong or I think im being done wrong spite kicks in and I just hate feeling that feeling it starts in my gut and twists it all around I cant stand it.

I hate my temper and my mouth both get me in trouble too much of the time


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> Im gonna admit I have BAD road rage Robert hardly lets me drive when hes in the car with me he says its scary and he knows im gonna hit somebody someday.. I HATE slow drivers to the speed limit or over but it drives me NUTS if somebody goes under the speed limit into a raging fury! And I hate even MORE when people go 60mph in 2 secs to cut or pull in front of you then slow the **** down to 25 OMG Robert will not fix my drivers side window to roll down because he says I just want it to flip people off Gawd I hate that crap..
> 
> I hate going out in public I hate alot of people and crowds I get pretty grouchy.
> 
> ...


hey alexis they call it SPEED LIMIT for a reason LMAO.... Drive slow homie!!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

lmao dude I really try before the kids i smoked left handed ciggys and it helped tremendously lmao


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I hate going to look at rental houses where the ad makes it sound really "charming" and it's poop! lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Dont get me started on my pet peeves.....

I have thousands!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are mine:

Liars
Cheaters
know it alls
I hate when people eat with their mouth open (Disgusting)
I hate when people try to preach the bible (sorry)
I really hate people who think they are drop dead Seck-C ((when they are gosh darn run down lookin')) strut around and say they are good looking..don't try to lie..you aint that hot! get over it! your mom straight up lied to you!
I hate:
Smoking of any kind
Drug abuse or use
Drunks and booze
I don't like when people use choker chains as an every day collar 
I don't like how people hangout in their open garage with a loose dog running around (I don't care if it is your yard or not LEASH YOUR PET!)
I hate people who fight alot
I hate people who hit their kids and pets
I realy don't like when men hit on me (creepy) an get outta muh face!
I hate how most states are banning a breed and allowing ignorant owners walk free when it should be the dog who lives and the owner to get charged and slammed behind bars.

Hate how kids are mouthy and rude nowadays
hate how every scary movie nowadays are all the same....
i hate how people can't think for themselves
I hate how some people live life by what the media says.
Those are mine, and I have alot more.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Where do I start

People that wont sit still when getting a tattoo, OMFG that drives me crazy don't try to talk with your hand and bounce around in my frickin chair shut your mouth and hold still your work depends on it, seriously

the 1 upers, you know that one guy that always has to top every one else. Like you say I just got a new car and they tell you how theirs is better and more expensive.

(Ronnie will agree here) Badly drawn on eyebrows. you know the ones that look like Mc Donalds arches. It's like come on do you not look in the mirror or what.

People that think their  don't stink. I hate it when people think there some much better than every one else makes me wanna slap faces.

People that bring babies to the movies. Come on there not gunna watch it and all it does is ruin it for every one trying to actually hear some thing.

Lingerers! You know the guy you don't really like but he just won't go away, or keeps trying to come back. So annoying I have quite a few lingering people I still can't get rid of.

People who refuse to walk their dogs on leashes. Just asking for trouble.

Punk kids that throw rocks or tease peoples dogs. Makes me wanna go beat some kids.

Calling tattoo machines guns. OMG that really bothers me a lot. They are MACHINES NOT GUNS. It irritates me when I get asked what kinda gun do you have? I always say shot gun why? lol

People that can't handle their alcohol. If you cant hang don't drink, no one want to baby sit a grown man.

People that wanna drive 20 in a 45. OMG makes me wanna road rage.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooo lord don'tget me started... nuff said.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Where do I start
> 
> People that wont sit still when getting a tattoo, OMFG that drives me crazy don't try to talk with your hand and bounce around in my frickin chair shut your mouth and hold still your work depends on it, seriously
> 
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl: I know and hate many of the same kinda people you speak of...


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Peeople who tell me my dog is going to eat my face.


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

i hate when someone goes in jail for something bad and is sapost to be in there along time and gets bailed out in a week or two.. and my brother bugs me he is so mean to me and his kids. MY WHOLE TOWN AND EVERYONE IN IT.. and people who thinks my dog is mean cus he thinks someone is going to get me when he first meets them he is fine if he is interdicted if im not in the room...lol that was two in one. oh and last one i clean the house all the time but walle messes it up him and my nephews. >_> okays all done :]


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

when my dude runs out of his green supplies.
im sooo mad right now.
:curse:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

do you really want to ask this of me?:rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> when my dude runs out of his green supplies.
> im sooo mad right now.
> :curse:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: funny and sad at the same time. You ready for Cali yet? lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: funny and sad at the same time. You ready for Cali yet? lol


shooottt. i was gettin ready but i just so happened to get a job. so for now i think we're landed here. but i still need to get my info renewed here.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

I really hate it when you're driving on the interstate in rush hour & no matter how hard you try to leave proper spacing between yourself & another car other cars will cut in front of you leaving barely a gap & hitting their brakes - gah!

I am a road rage person only because so many ppl are doing so many stupid things at once. For the most part I'm happy go lucky though.

Sean (my husband) on the other hand will complain about everything & get behind slow moving traffic & gripe some more. Or if I'm driving he constantly critiques how I drive as well as others around me.

ANND - Ppl in movie theaters is another pet peeve of my. They have complete disregard for others around them as they text & talk during a movie... I have a short attention span & an impeccable attention for detail, the slightest thing will catch me off guard. It's not just the texting but when ppl in front of you are constantly flipping open their phones with that dang bright light it gets rather aggravating


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Self appointed pit bull experts and people who bother me when I'm busy. Grrrr...... top of my long, long list.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

KG lmao me and u should be related! and I cant help but laugh at people with the jacked up eyebrows!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Here are mine:
> 
> Liars
> Cheaters
> ...


You said it girl! I agree with every single one of those...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Chinadog said:


> KG lmao me and u should be related! and I cant help but laugh at people with the jacked up eyebrows!


I know right what are they thinking some times I wonder if they did it in the dark. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

What is the point of drawing on eyebrows??? I get mine waxed....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> What is the point of drawing on eyebrows??? I get mine waxed....


I think the point is to look ridiculous and be the butt of many jokes lol.


----------

